# DIY Insecticide mister



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Version 1


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Version 2 w addition of Chapin 24v


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I've seen a few misters, and forgive my ignorance, but how does either setup differ from the "misting" nozzle on the Chapin? Sure the blower blows it far, but how effective is that?

What are your intentions on the setup? Are you trying to mist mosquitoes or other pests?

Nick


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Not sure how it compares to the misting nozzle of the Chapin. My only point of reference is the tool that all of the mosquito companies in our area use, the Stihl SR450 backpack sprayer. However, I wasn't going to spend close to $700 for the Stihl model. Also, wasn't going to pay someone to do something that I could do. For half what the company wanted to charge, I was able to treat my own yard weekly instead of monthly and will be able to do so for years at what they were charging for 1 summer.

I figure if the Chapin misting nozzle provided a better solution for killing mosquitoes then a professional company would be using it over the Stihl.

With 3/4 of an acre on a corner, a 3+acre pond in the backyard, 21 maples, and countless shrubs I have plenty of mosquito habitat. But, we have been able to enjoy the past 2 summers/falls without being bothered.

Along with the mosquitoes, it has wiped out the wasp/hornet problems we frequently experienced.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

@7474, can you post more detailed instructions for a novice like me? I am very interested, but do not have any point of reference. I have not seen a Stihl SR450 or a Solo 451 in person. Specifically, can you post different angles and closeups of picture 2?


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Is this something that's sprayed into the air?

I am encompassed by over 25,000 sq acres of lakes (I'm surrounded by 4 lakes). The city comes and sprays every 3-4 weeks, but it isn't frequent enough, and I have been spraying myself. Except I spray my house, the yard, the soffits, the lights, etc.

I would like to understand how a "fogger", "mister" or something else, performs better than a simple mist of the trees, shrubs, yard, house, etc.

Keep us posted, and please post a video or two. :thumbup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@7474 dude, that's an awesome creation! I love it, I bought some stuff to spray for mosquitos, but realized I didn't have the proper equipment to do a full-on fogging for them, so it's still sitting on my shelf. Thankfully, it seems that my culling of the fence overgrowth helped reduce the number of mosquitos that we've seen this year. Your combination is awesome. I might do something like this should I see the numbers start increasing again.

@iFisch3224 check out this video. It should give you an idea of how the product/tools are used.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Interesting. So it's like a high-pressure batter sprayer like the Chapin?

I actually applied *both* those products last week around my house.

Ironically, we have a "different" species of mosquito called a "blind" mosquito, and they actually LOVE the wet/moist/dew ridden grass in the evening/morning. 24 hours they die off, and a new set comes in.

I suppose this is significantly more effective then a traditional sprayer if other manufacturers besides Stihl make them. I wonder how much more effective this would really be, on a 7,000sq ft property. If anything it's all my neighbors beside me, who don't spray. I get coverage for some time, but they still blow in.

Furthermore, my "back" yard, is an open field, to about some 1,000 acres of woods. Surrounded by 4 lakes in excess of 25,000 sq acres.  :roll:


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

I noticed in the video again, the "mist" was coming from inside of the tube. Did you cut a hole in your handheld blower to accommodate the chemicals from the backpack sprayer, or is it laid on top of the blower tube, and misted in front of the tube?

Just trying to put this all together in my mind - lol


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

The mist is sprayed on everything.....trees, shrubs, House, soffits, grass by the lake...everywhere.

I use Talstar P. $30 for 3/4 gallon. Instructions state 1oz/gallon of spray. Too cheap not to go crazy with. Use 8 gallons each time I spray. Usually spray every 2 weeks. Has worked great for me.

Neighbors who pay professionals say they still have positive results even if they are the only one in their area being treated.

Stihl makes a specific part that goes on the end of the blower tube that disperses the product into the airstream. It also has an adjustment knob. I will say this part was challenging to acquire in my area. Not stocked and on backorder. I attached it w a rubber pipe coupler.


----------

